# Waterfowl Pro Staffer



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/1238103 ... ro-staffer


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

GAAAAAA-HA-HA-HA! It's funny because it's SOOOO true :rollin:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Priceless. :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

OMG
That is PRICELESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

that's too good


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Thats awesome, just about died laughing when i watched this!


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

That just about sums it up doesn't it. That was awesome. Glad some others see things like myself. Good job.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's so true it's scarry....................................... This is another one of those situations where it is costing you more to hunt as a pro staffer than if you were not one.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> It's so true it's scarry....................................... This is another one of those situations where it is costing you more to hunt as a pro staffer than if you were not one.


No question. I have some friends that want to get into PRO Fishing and being a top Pro. It is an expensive proposition. Other than the top 1%-2% of guys who actually are making a living doing it. The rest pay to play.


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

this guy has some great tips, i'm going to order decals for my wife's car soon!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

:rollin:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If only we could get every "pro staffer" to watch that to see how dumb the idea really is!


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

does it count for me if i became a dealer for Field Logic (rage) and they sent me a bunch of free stuff?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Damn that's classic


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Thats awesome...


----------

